# Simon Goulart



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)

Simon Goulart (1543 - 1628), was a French Huguenot minister who fled persecution in his homeland and relocated at Geneva. He served as chaplain of the Genevan forces in the conflict with Savoy in 1589 and preached against Henry IV in 1595 (who apostasized from the Reformed Faith in 1593). He translated the works of Plutarch and Xenophon, wrote "Christian Sonnets," published a _History of the Reformed Churches of the Kingdom of France_ (1580), published four editions of Jean Crespin's _Histoire des Martyrs_ (including an account of the 1572 St. Bartholomew's Day Massacre), as well as other works. After Theodore Beza's death (1605), he became head of the Company of Pastors of Geneva (1607).


----------

